# DI-724GU für DSL 16000?



## KlaDi (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

irgendwo hab ich gelesen, das nicht alle Router mit DSL 160000 klarkommen. Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen ob der DI-724GU von D-Link DSL 160000 mitmacht?

gruß klaus.


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo!


KlaDi hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen ob der DI-724GU von D-Link DSL 160000 mitmacht?


Nein.
Währe auch blödsinn, denn ADSL2+ geht nur bis 25Mbit. 
Ich vermute aber mal dass Du 16Mbit meinst..... und nicht 160Mbit.
Da der Router ADSL2+ unterstützt, sollte er also auch mit 16Mbit funktionieren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## KlaDi (25. Juli 2007)

Oh ja,

da ist mir ne 0 zuviel reingerutscht. Ich meine natürlich DSL 16000.

Danke für die Antwort.

gruß klaus.


----------

